# Whey Protein vs Mass Gainer



## leg_press (Dec 2, 2003)

I am starting training in February and I was wondering what would be the best, whey protein or mass gainer? I know all the nutritional basics and I already drink loads of water and eat healthily, at the moment I am going push ups, dumbell shoulder presses, sit up, and concentrations curls.


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 2, 2003)

do you want to gain weight with more fat concentration or gain same amount of lean mass with less fat?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 2, 2003)

depends on your goals....

add muscle = mass gainer

cut = protein shake


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

> depends on your goals...



 

Mass Gainers are not needed!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

Well dude what do you need? Are you 6'0" 120 pounds or 6'0" 300 pounds?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2003)

a mass gainer is needed if you are trying to increase calories and food alone is not enough, usually good for an ectomorph type with a very high metabolism.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> depends on your goals....
> 
> add muscle = mass gainer
> ...




I guess I didn't pull the full quote, which I do not agree with.  Mass Gainers are good for adding in extra calories for hard gainers.  I just don't agree with the statement that Mass Gainers = Muscle and Protein Powder = Cut, which is not true.

Protein Powder is a part of my diet whether cutting or bulking, and you could increase the caloric intake of a protein powder by adding a fat source and/or carbs to make a significant difference in Cal intake.

Should probably pay attention to the quotes that I pull


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2003)

I fixed it for you...I agree, a protein powder is used regardless of cutting or bulking.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I guess I didn't pull the full quote, which I do not agree with.  Mass Gainers are good for adding in extra calories for hard gainers.  I just don't agree with the statement that Mass Gainers = Muscle and Protein Powder = Cut, which is not true.
> 
> Protein Powder is a part of my diet whether cutting or bulking, and you could increase the caloric intake of a protein powder by adding a fat source and/or carbs to make a significant difference in Cal intake.
> ...



look dipshit!

if you wanna build weight, having a whey drink on its own during they won't do jack shit! PERIOD!

he said nothing about adding a carb or fat source to his powder, read the fuckin' post again, and read my answer

on the other hand a mass gainer or MRP with carbs, protein and fats will work much MUCH better!

they say the ratio of carbs to protein for adding muscle is 2:1, if you eat high protein and not enough carbs you will not grow at all! thats a fact, go do some research on nutrition

Mass Gainers ain't just for hard gainers, they are for all types of sports athletes and body builders needing to add calories to their diets (so they can get stronger, faster, bigger etc)

you can't say a whey protein shake is best for this dude, he gave us no information on his targets or the rest of his diets

"Mass Gainers are not needed!"

 thats some funny shit!

peace


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2003)

An additional 22g protein per meal lets say with whey, is 88 calories, not a big deal and hardly going to add weight. If we add in 2-4g carbs, still hardly anything to talk about, weight gainer is a whole other story.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> look dipshit!
> 
> if you wanna build weight, having a whey drink on its own during they won't do jack shit! PERIOD!
> ...




Well now, some one doesn't agree with your POV and you throw a temper tantrum, excellent.

Your statement that Mass Gainers = Muscle, and Protein = cut are misleading.  Mass Gainers may not fit into a persons caloric intake per meal, so yes they may gain muscle, but it will be possible that they have  increased fat gains with it.  Where as Protein (a supplement) is something that can be added to up the protein in a meal.  I use whey protein for either bulking or cutting and can still put on muscle and mass.

I agree that Protein and Carbs are necessary for Muscle growth, but there is no specific ratio that is ideal, every person is different and have different metabolisms.

Therefore not knowing their stats I would suggest a protein powder (remember it is only a supplement)

PS. there is a difference between a Mass Gainer and an MRP.


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

It's hard to answer that without knowing your diet. How many and what quality calories are coming from the whole foods? How much are you relying on protein vs. a weight gainer for calories? I'd focus on whole foods first...


----------

